# Southern counties championship show



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Did anyone else go , i had a great time camping and showing as well , got a 2nd and a 1st so was really pleased with her as she showed lovely


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

leoti said:


> Did anyone else go , i had a great time camping and showing as well , got a 2nd and a 1st so was really pleased with her as she showed lovely


WooHoo Well Done. The weather was great for camping I hear. I never entered as no Tickets in our breed so low entries


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

well done glad you had a good time  not been to southern counties before but one of my friends loves the show and the shopping there


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done!
Me and Carol were there on the friday but we didn't get anywhere, the judge was picking very weirdly. The puppy which won our class wouldn't even let the judge go over him  oh well.
are you at three counties?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done Anne keep it up didnt get there on working pastoral day and dont camp there cos it is not far up the road!!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Well done!
> Me and Carol were there on the friday but we didn't get anywhere, the judge was picking very weirdly. The puppy which won our class wouldn't even let the judge go over him  oh well.
> are you at three counties?


no not doing three counties


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i went on saturday came back sunburnt ,puppy got 4th out of 10


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I was there on Friday.
Chester was RBD in AV rare breeds, and 1st in Limit breed class
Tilly was 4th in AV rare breeds (she had to go in open, no post grad class), and 3rd in post grad breed class

So I had a good day.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> I was there on Friday.
> Chester was RBD in AV rare breeds, and 1st in Limit breed class
> Tilly was 4th in AV rare breeds (she had to go in open, no post grad class), and 3rd in post grad breed class
> 
> So I had a good day.


Thats fantastic as well, well done you 2


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

i was up there pastoral day showing border collies for a friend got pulled into the cut in limit dog, nothing with both the pups and a 5th with the other young bitch so not to bad


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> i was up there pastoral day showing border collies for a friend got pulled into the cut in limit dog, nothing with both the pups and a 5th with the other young bitch so not to bad


what classes were you in ??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> what classes were you in ??


The fifth was in yearling bitch


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done to everyone! You are all making me jealous - can't wait until Emma's exams are over and we can get back to showing properly. We are only doing Border Union before Blackpool  - it seems really strange!


----------

